# Perfect Valentine's gift: wife knife



## daddy yo yo (Feb 14, 2017)

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...n-kasumi-santoku-with-hand-painted-saya-heart


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 14, 2017)

Ugg. I was waiting for someone to post this. Seriously, put pink and/or hearts on something then suddenly it's a perfect gift for a chick??? Hearts on the freaking blade!?!

I want to try a Hide, but that's just silly.

For the love of all that's holy please do NOT let my DH know something like this exists...


----------



## bkultra (Feb 14, 2017)

The fact that it's a santoku makes it a girls knife. :biggrin: uttahere:


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 14, 2017)

bkultra said:


> The fact that it's a santoku makes it a girls knife. :biggrin: uttahere:



No soup for you!!! :nunchucks:


----------



## daveb (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm thinking she's being a little sensitive. :cool2:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 14, 2017)

These heart patterns look like these on certain BDSM toys  Is that actually a pattern weld, or just a superficially applied design?


----------



## daveb (Feb 14, 2017)

Life - Pls buy one and report back:justkidding:


----------



## foody518 (Feb 14, 2017)

Tbh if they made a 240 gyuto with those hearts I might even consider getting it


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 14, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> No soup for you!!! :nunchucks:



+1

Now if you want a wife knife, this one doesn't look too shabby. Definitely feeling a little lust in my heart over it:


----------



## guari (Feb 14, 2017)

Lucretia said:


> +1
> 
> Now if you want a wife knife, this one doesn't look too shabby. Definitely feeling a little lust in my heart over it:



Most pretty, what is it?


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 14, 2017)

Maumasi?


----------



## valgard (Feb 14, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Maumasi?



Pretty sure you are right. I think thats the one he has been showing off in his instagram https://www.instagram.com/p/BQb1ErQBr6u/?taken-by=maumasifirearts


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 14, 2017)

Something about the ferrule on the heart knife looks shoddy... can't pinpoint it...

Strange thing is, my prejudice is that something like a Sukenari Honyaki (for the love of god, with the JCK handle not the overbearing CKG one!) or Masakage Shimo petty is what I'd want to have a girl try out, and hopefully like to use, while in one kitchen together - elegant, agile, slim and dangerous


----------



## foody518 (Feb 14, 2017)

Also, some girls like dragons - Misono Swedish


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 14, 2017)

How about this for a wife knife?


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 14, 2017)

guari said:


> Most pretty, what is it?



Maumasi.

I'm going to have to check the sofa cushions for loose change after seeing this one.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 14, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> How about this for a wife knife?



This one is better:


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 14, 2017)

Touche. Well played. :biggrin:


----------



## daveb (Feb 14, 2017)

That hurts to look at.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 15, 2017)

This thread is too funny!


----------



## KrutoyNozh (Feb 17, 2017)

Hahaha, okay, I have to admit that I absolutely love the look of that Hide santoku. I'd buy it in a heartbeat for my wife, if she were interested in such things, and then secretly use it myself. Come on, we all know it's awesome. &#128578;


----------



## panda (Feb 17, 2017)

hello kitty would be better


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 17, 2017)

panda said:


> hello kitty would be better



You could ask Stefan to make another like this:


----------



## panda (Feb 17, 2017)

no i mean it etched onto the blade itself


----------



## valgard (Feb 17, 2017)

What has been seen can not be unseen. :eek2:



daddy yo yo said:


> You could ask Stefan to make another like this:


----------



## foody518 (Feb 17, 2017)

KrutoyNozh said:


> Hahaha, okay, I have to admit that I absolutely love the look of that Hide santoku. I'd buy it in a heartbeat for my wife, if she were interested in such things, and then secretly use it myself. Come on, we all know it's awesome. &#128578;



Great idea!

Hello Kitty etched onto the blade itself...I'm reminded of the time I made a Pikachu on a patina'ed carbon blade with my rust eraser...


----------

